# Bodybuilding and Bollocks



## Gibsonator (Jan 31, 2020)

Fouad Abiad and Luke Sandoe podcast.
I can listen to these guys bullshit for forever.
If you got time to kill driving or cardio check it out, here's the latest episode...


----------



## Deadhead (Jan 31, 2020)

Sweet I personally drive a lot for work... And this is something I can dig


----------



## CJ (Jan 31, 2020)

Faithful listener. 

Would you rather... Have 5 little dicks for fingers or have constant fart breath?  Fight one bear sized duck or 100 duck sized bears? :32 (18)::32 (18):


----------



## tinymk (Jan 31, 2020)

Another worthwhile bodybuilding podcast is Mindful Meathead.  I know it is on Spotify and other places.  One of my training partners helps run it.


----------



## Gibsonator (Jan 31, 2020)

CJ275 said:


> Faithful listener.
> 
> Would you rather... Have 5 little dicks for fingers or have constant fart breath?  Fight one bear sized duck or 100 duck sized bears? :32 (18)::32 (18):



would you rather suck a dick or be vegan for the rest of your life?
luke: gimme that dick
:32 (18):


----------



## Gibsonator (Feb 4, 2020)

Up and comer Patrick Moore


----------



## Grizzly911 (Feb 5, 2020)

Gibsonator said:


> Up and comer Patrick Moore



He has a build like Guunter Schleircamp but also looks more aesthetic like Flex Wheeler. Great video, Gibs!


----------

